# RYM EBT Caboose #27-28 under construction



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I visited Geoff's place on Tuesday and had a good look at the cabooses he is building for RYM. (http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_ebt_cabooses.htm ).

Here's a photo of the underframe - I was trying to focus on the air dump lever - that little bit hanging down in the center!











The underframe is all brass (w/steel wheels.) Some items, like the vulcan trucks with leaf springs, were produced by RYM's usual supplier in China. Other stuff Geoff either made himself, or had cut/pressed in the local machine shop. There's a full article in Westlake Publishing's "Narrow Gauge Album" for Aug 2013 (www.finescalerr.com).


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, 
That handle is actually called the bled valve rod. When the trainline dumps and goes into emergency it applies the train brakes. When switching cars you don't switch with air, so you start by 'bleding' the brakes. A simple pull on the handle and the bled valve opens releasing the brake piston. If you continue to hold the handle, you can drain the air tank as well. The bled valve rod is on both sides so that you can walk down either side of the train and bled the train line off. Nice little detail to the model.


----------

